# Back to college......



## strider8173 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Lets go back to 1956, and travel to Maidenhead. 
Here, in the middle of a quiet housing estate, youd find the campus of *_ East Berkshire College_

*Back then this college was a bustling hive of educational learning, 100s of students coming and going between departments of the College, including General Studies, Business Studies and Engineering.

Between the late 1970's and early 1980s the Enrolments for the college totalled approximately 8500, with around 220 teaching staff.

This 6 story tower block was 1 of 3 campuses run by the East Berkshire College along with community based learning facilities, these included sites in Windsor and Langley.

In June 2001, plans were announced to redevelop the entire area and by 2007 the site sat empty*




1 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*We travel back to the future and find the building today broken and empty..*




2 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*the hallways.....*




006 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




020 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*and classrooms....*




025 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




029 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



008 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

* lay quiet and forgotten.. theres noone left here to learn...*




027 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*well almost...*



026 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*we follow in the footsteps of countless others and find our way to the lower levels of the tower...*




022 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



031 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



032 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



036 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*the lower floors held a caretakers room and a hidden basement..*



078 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



083 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



082 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*we moved out of the serial killer body storage room and made our way up the stairwell...*


035 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




047 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*with almost every window broken the wind noise kept our imaginations on edge.*



040 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



045 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*the upper levels held the last pieces of evidence that this was an educational centre.*




054 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



053 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



050 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*we headed back and up....*




064 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



042 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



049 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*so up we went...*



055 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*and out....*



Untitled_Panorama1 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



061 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*from the roof we could see a second building hidden in the trees and made our way back down to find an exit....*



017 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



062 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*the second building on the site is the listed remains of Boyn Hill house, this was a language centre... *



120 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*inside grand old doors and fireplaces, stairways ....*



097 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



093 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



104 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*and a creepy basement..*



098 copy by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



100 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



119 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




109 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*with no students left this place has only ghosts and the odd explorer left to entertain..*



106 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*so im off to do some homework... intill next time. *



066 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*keep safe*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice! The college looks like my kind of place and you have shown some great pics!

Thanks very much


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like that report. Good stuff as usual.


----------



## jongriff (Jun 3, 2012)

Great report takes me back when I had dreams of going to college........and got a job in retail instead!

Cheers Guys


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Amazing set of photos so much to see in both buildings,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 3, 2012)

That looks like a pretty good explore, nice one dude


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2012)

Aww, I read the title and thought you were a college kid about to ask for locations. I thought I was going to wave my new new Moderator stick. But no, you have given us a quality report. You've got an good eye for photos, and I love the roof top shenenigans. Keep it up fella!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2012)

Heaven forbid you "wave your stick" Lee! 

I enjoyed that report. Really must do this place because we missed the chance last month when we were passing. I liked the slightly more, erm... olde worlde bit the best.

BTW guys, you may wish to consider obscuring your faces on your pix. It's a personal thing and obviously totally your choice but if Dibble happen to troll the forum and see your mugs when they want someone to "finger" for some vandalism such as a fire started by our friendly neighbourhood chavs around the time you've just done a splore... well you see where I'm coming from I hope! 

Keep the pix coming!!!


----------



## strider8173 (Jun 4, 2012)

Understand your point Teej its just i have such a beauitful face . 
If the Poe poe wanna try and convict me for things I ain't done it'll make intresting reading. 

Thanks for all the great feedback people I haven't been exploring for what feels like ages, I do wruddy love it.


----------



## mookster (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see this again, we found Boyn Hill House sealed when I went last year. Did you find the soundproofed recording room?


----------



## strider8173 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea but most of the sound proofing was Gone. The house was amazing some great archatueture in there. And the cellar was creepy as hell.


----------



## mookster (Jun 4, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Yea but most of the sound proofing was Gone. The house was amazing some great archatueture in there. And the cellar was creepy as hell.



Damn, here's how it looked last year (couple of crap photos of mine)


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 4, 2012)

i really like the way youve told this report..really good read with all your captions throughout..looks like you had a great splore..


----------



## inceptionwave (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report and photos, especially your story telling! great work!


----------



## strider8173 (Jun 4, 2012)

mookster said:


> Damn, here's how it looked last year (couple of crap photos of mine)



It's all been ripped out now. Sad. Most of the sites empty anyway there's not alot left in the rooms, people have striped back and taken everything of intrest.


----------



## strider8173 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> i really like the way youve told this report..really good read with all your captions throughout..looks like you had a great splore..



Thanks. I like to keep you all entertained and I enjoy telling the story, plenty more to come.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats the kind of splore I like, pity its soo trashed tho, Like your narrative and your piks are stellar, great job


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 4, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Understand your point Teej its just i have such a beauitful face .
> If the Poe poe wanna try and convict me for things I ain't done it'll make intresting reading.



fairy 'nuff!


----------



## jezamon (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool, I enjoyed that and I really like the portraits


----------

